# My first planted tank



## mojo8427 (Jun 18, 2013)

So this is my first, it's a bit messy with millions of pond snails. I ordered some assassins so HOPEFULLY they will be all gone in a couple months. Only critters are 2 plecos and lots of not-so-yellow neos. Trying to find some around the area but no LFS carry them.


----------



## Sluuuder (Feb 7, 2012)

Beautiful tank! Whats carpeting the bottom?


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Sluuuder said:


> Beautiful tank! Whats carpeting the bottom?


You mean the top? lol jk 

I would like to know as well.


----------



## Mankey (Jun 17, 2013)

Wow... I love the tank. It's so simple, yet so beautiful. I'd imagine that it's like hideout heaven for your shrimps. I kinda wish I could find a store that sold shrimps like that. They're even making me kinda question whether I should go with cherry shrimp for my first planted tank or not.


----------



## Dan's85 (Mar 18, 2013)

That's AMAZING!!! I never knew it was possible to have an upside down tank, not to mention how you got the air bubbles from the stone to go down instead of up!! Seriously though, beautiful tank, I'm hoping the carpet in my 40b looks that good.


----------



## HannahAubree (Mar 26, 2013)

hello i was also wondering what carpet you used for that tank and if you have co2? I am also beginning a shrimp tank and trying to figure out what carpet to use... thanks:icon_bigg


----------



## MikeP_123 (Aug 31, 2008)

Tell us what we need to know!!! lol


----------



## migs_hernan (Jan 12, 2013)

Nice pictures but I wish you can rotate them to normal angle for better viewing.


----------

